# Help! Do we move?



## Muppet (Jun 25, 2010)

My partner and I are looking at moving to Singapore but obviously we have lots of questions and we need your help! 

I am a CIMA qualified accountant and he is a pilot and flying instructor and we haven't started any balls rolling with regard to visas/work permits etc.

So what do we need to know? 

Would we be wise to get married before we move out?

How easy/difficult is it to get a work permit/sponsorship to move?

I've heard that Singapore is expensive - is this true and should it put us off?

What are the dirty secrets that the tourist board won't tell you about?

Any info/help/advice you can give will be much appreciated!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Short reply:



> So what do we need to know?


Google is your companion .. 



> Would we be wise to get married before we move out?


This is not some Middle east country, and being married or not does not matter, unless one of you is expecting to get the other to be sponsor (check on the ICA website as to the specifics)



> How easy/difficult is it to get a work permit/sponsorship to move?


There is no 'sponsorship' and you need to secure a job to get a work permit. Singapore doesn't follow some other countries where you get a work pass and then look for a job .. 



> I've heard that Singapore is expensive - is this true and should it put us off?


Expensive depends upon your lifestyle - you can stay in a condo burning 10,000 $ a month for rental, or stay in a regular apartment paying 1,000 $ per month - the choice is yours .. 

Within Asia, Singapore is one of the expensive cities, but it is debatable, considering the safe environment, security, infrastructure etc. ..



> What are the dirty secrets that the tourist board won't tell you about?


Now that didn't sound nice at all .. Singapore is as transparent or squeaky clean as it can get, so much so, littering can now will guarantee you a Road cleaning exercise in the view of tv/media and public, and vandalising public property will most likely earn you jail sentence.

  if you are looking for a 'wild side' then Singapore may not be it ..

I suggest you fly here, check out the prospects and then decide, as different folks - different strokes. I Have heard some asian and american guys moaning about lack of 'political freedom' while I really appreciate the safety and security here ..

Which other country would a girl get totally drunk, and safely get into a cab and sleep in the cab, knowing 100% there is NO CHANCE of the cabby doing anything silly, or if at all he does, it only takes a day for the cops to catch up .. 

And at 4 AM on weekends, you can see bars full of girls who are unable to even stand .. staggering out.. without any fear of robbery or molest .. 

I do believe you can secure some employment here, and as for the pilot thingy - not sure, as Singapore has few flying clubs. And even fewer flight space for GA, unless you fly into Malaysia every time .. 

PS: Molesting girls too lead to a couple of tiger stripes in the rear end ..


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Why are you talking about girls? What if they are a gay couple? Would Singapore be a place for them to go to? JW


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JWilliamson said:


> Why are you talking about girls? What if they are a gay couple? Would Singapore be a place for them to go to? JW


I mentioned Girls, as an example of safety .. 

If they are gay    

Read the following : UNNATURAL SEX IS AN OFFENCE .. 

Section 377A of the Penal Code of Singapore is the main remaining piece of legislation which criminalises sex between mutually consenting adult men.

Section 377A ("Outrages on decency") states that:

Any male person who, in public or private, commits, or abets the commission of, or procures or attempts to procure the commission by any male person of, any act of gross indecency with another male person, shall be punished with imprisonment for a term which may extend to 2 years.

LGBT rights in Singapore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No Further comments .. :clap2:


----------



## GAllen (Jul 8, 2010)

Pow!


----------

